# Cockatiel



## manic_ragdoll (Mar 31, 2009)

I have had a Cockatiel for a few years now and although I have moved a couple of times it hasn't been far for him to travel. My problem is that now I am moving to another county and it takes around 2 hours to get there. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on the best way to transport him. I don't want it to be too stressful for him. If anyone can shed some light on this I will be really grateful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I've bought dozens of birds at shows and travelled for many hours...a cockatiel is best travelling in a small cage on the floor rather than on it's regular cage on the perch...a couple of hours hanging on to a perch in a moving vehicle is not good.
For a couple of hours keep the bird in semi darkness,and make sure it has a drink and bite to eat before you travel.Take food and water with you in case of breakdowns or delay.


----------



## manic_ragdoll (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for your advice I'm really grateful and I'll definately follow it.


----------

